# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تستای تالیفی یا کنکورای قبل ؟

## girl7

*سلام ! 

بنظرتون منی ک مثلن ی درسه ی کتابیو میخونم تستایه تالیفی و بزنم بهتره یا کنکورایه قبل یا هردو ؟ 

تا الان ک تالیفیا رو نزدم ! همش سالایه قبلو میزدم ! 

نظر شما ؟
*

----------


## Ensany

*بهترین منابع تست های کنکور های سال گذشتس! قبلا هم گفتم رتبه یک کنکور میگفت تستای 10 12 سال پیشو 20 دور زده بودم! ولی چون ممکنه سال های قبل از چند جا سوال نیومده باشه و امسال بخواد سوال بیاد تست های تالیفی رو هم کار کنید(ترجیحا چند منبع رو بزنید تستاشو)
*

----------


## شـــورش

*کنکورهای ادوار گذشته رو با ریاضی93 مقایسه کن.

همه چی دست میآد

موفق باشین*

----------


## amirsalarsh

اشتباه محضه فقط سراسری زدن.
برید کنکور 93 که توی سایت امروز میاد رو ببینید وقضاوت کنید چقدر از این سوالات توی سنگینترین کتاب یعنی مبتکران اومده!!
تقریبا همه شیمی وریاضی یا وقت گیر بود یا خلاقیت میخواست که هیچکدوم از روی کنکور های گذشته بدست نمیاد همینطور درس ادبیات که سوالا داره جدید میشه مخصوصا زبان فارسی

----------


## nafise74

یه کم تستای کنکور بخون ولی سه سال اخر حتما بخون!
ولیییییی تالیفی بیشتر بخون که یهو توو کنکور شکه نشی ;-)

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## girl7

*من ک افسردگی مضمن گرفتم دیگه امسال ک 25 درصدش نهایی بود اینقد سخ گرفتن لابد سال دیگه ک 40 درصده بیشتر سخ میگیرن نهاییمم ک افتضاحه  

شیمی و ک اصن نمیتونم بزنم  اخه مسئلس وختمو خیلی میگیره خو من قاعدتن نمیتونم این همه وخت بزارم تو کنکور پ چرا الان بخونمشون ؟؟
*

----------


## nafise74

> *من ک افسردگی مضمن گرفتم دیگه امسال ک 25 درصدش نهایی بود اینقد سخ گرفتن لابد سال دیگه ک 40 درصده بیشتر سخ میگیرن نهاییمم ک افتضاحه  
> 
> شیمی و ک اصن نمیتونم بزنم  اخه مسئلس وختمو خیلی میگیره خو من قاعدتن نمیتونم این همه وخت بزارم تو کنکور پ چرا الان بخونمشون ؟؟
> *


واه شیمیو چرا نمیتونی بزنی؟شیمی ک همش مسعله نیس جای خالی-چند تا درست و.. داره کللی که میشه حداقل 20درصد زد! حیفه واقعا بخون!

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## girl7

> واه شیمیو چرا نمیتونی بزنی؟شیمی ک همش مسعله نیس جای خالی-چند تا درست و.. داره کللی که میشه حداقل 20درصد زد! حیفه واقعا بخون!
> 
> ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2


*راس میگی فک کنم فصله 2و3 شیمی 3 ک راحته رو بخونم بتونم ا 8 تا سوالی ک میاد لااقل 5 تاشو ج بدم دیگه ! 

اخه من مبتکرانم دارم سوالاش سخته میبینم غمم میگیره فقط فصله یکه شیمی 3 ..190 صفس !!!!!!!!*

----------


## ali761

> اشتباه محضه فقط سراسری زدن.
> برید کنکور 93 که توی سایت امروز میاد رو ببینید وقضاوت کنید چقدر از این سوالات توی سنگینترین کتاب یعنی مبتکران اومده!!
> تقریبا همه شیمی وریاضی یا وقت گیر بود یا خلاقیت میخواست که هیچکدوم از روی کنکور های گذشته بدست نمیاد همینطور درس ادبیات که سوالا داره جدید میشه مخصوصا زبان فارسی


واسه شیمی سوالات فقط و فقط وقت گیر بود!به جز یکی دو تا سوال بقیه زیاد سخت نبودند!مخصوصا مسائلش که فقط وقت گیر بودن، همین!شیمی دو رویکم سخت کرده بودن!
الان  میفهمم میگن همه چیز تو کنکور به سواد ربطی نداره بیراه هم نگفتن!علاوه بر سواد واسه حل سوالات،داشتن سرعت محاسباتی عامل اصلی بود!حتی سوالاتی که بصورت مسئله نبود هم خیلی وقت گیر بودند!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *راس میگی فک کنم فصله 2و3 شیمی 3 ک راحته رو بخونم بتونم ا 8 تا سوالی ک میاد لااقل 5 تاشو ج بدم دیگه ! 
> 
> اخه من مبتکرانم دارم سوالاش سخته میبینم غمم میگیره فقط فصله یکه شیمی 3 ..190 صفس !!!!!!!!*


یک سال وقت هست!190 صفحه رو یک روزه که نمیخونین!!شیمی دو رو هم امسال یه کم سخت کرده بودن!مخصوصا اون آب تبلور که 3-4دقیقه وقت میخاست!شاید سال بعد هم همین طور باشه!

----------


## milad65

> *راس میگی فک کنم فصله 2و3 شیمی 3 ک راحته رو بخونم بتونم ا 8 تا سوالی ک میاد لااقل 5 تاشو ج بدم دیگه ! 
> 
> اخه من مبتکرانم دارم سوالاش سخته میبینم غمم میگیره فقط فصله یکه شیمی 3 ..190 صفس !!!!!!!!*


درسته مبتکران هم زیاده هم به نسبت سخت تر 

ولی اگه حوصله کنی و بخونی کلا خیالت از بابت شیمی راحت میشه

البته به نظرم حدود 40 % درصد از شیمی محاسباته ؛ شده  بعضیا  رو خود درس خیلی مسلط هستن ولی به خاطر محاسبات وقت کم میارن

----------


## amirsalarsh

> واسه شیمی سوالات فقط و فقط وقت گیر بود!به جز یکی دو تا سوال بقیه زیاد سخت نبودند!مخصوصا مسائلش که فقط وقت گیر بودن، همین!شیمی دو رویکم سخت کرده بودن!
> الان  میفهمم میگن همه چیز تو کنکور به سواد ربطی نداره بیراه هم نگفتن!علاوه بر سواد واسه حل سوالات،داشتن سرعت محاسباتی عامل اصلی بود!حتی سوالاتی که بصورت مسئله نبود هم خیلی وقت گیر بودند!


سوالات سخت و دشوار سوالاتین که توی وقت استاندارد نمیشه به اوا ج داد ودرواقع زمان بیشتری حتی برای سرعتی ترین افراد لازم داره!
توی آزمون ها معمولا یه سری سوال تعریفی وساده وجودداره که میشه باهاش جبران وقت اضافه کرد ولی امروز از این دست سوالات کمتر وسوالات دشوار بیشتر بود!

----------


## girl7

> واسه شیمی سوالات فقط و فقط وقت گیر بود!به جز یکی دو تا سوال بقیه زیاد سخت نبودند!مخصوصا مسائلش که فقط وقت گیر بودن، همین!شیمی دو رویکم سخت کرده بودن!
> الان  میفهمم میگن همه چیز تو کنکور به سواد ربطی نداره بیراه هم نگفتن!علاوه بر سواد واسه حل سوالات،داشتن سرعت محاسباتی عامل اصلی بود!حتی سوالاتی که بصورت مسئله نبود هم خیلی وقت گیر بودند!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> یک سال وقت هست!190 صفحه رو یک روزه که نمیخونین!!شیمی دو رو هم امسال یه کم سخت کرده بودن!مخصوصا اون آب تبلور که 3-4دقیقه وقت میخاست!شاید سال بعد هم همین طور باشه!


*خب میدونی چی میگم ؟ میگم من که نمیتونم 100 بزنم ک قاعدتن ! 

پ بنظرت منطقی نیستش مسئله هارو نخونم ؟؟؟ خب اینم همه وختمو میگیره سر جلسه پ حلش نمیکنم اونجا خب الان چرا بخونم ؟؟*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> واسه شیمی سوالات فقط و فقط وقت گیر بود!به جز یکی دو تا سوال بقیه زیاد سخت نبودند!مخصوصا مسائلش که فقط وقت گیر بودن، همین!شیمی دو رویکم سخت کرده بودن!
> الان  میفهمم میگن همه چیز تو کنکور به سواد ربطی نداره بیراه هم نگفتن!علاوه بر سواد واسه حل سوالات،داشتن سرعت محاسباتی عامل اصلی بود!حتی سوالاتی که بصورت مسئله نبود هم خیلی وقت گیر بودند!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> یک سال وقت هست!190 صفحه رو یک روزه که نمیخونین!!شیمی دو رو هم امسال یه کم سخت کرده بودن!مخصوصا اون آب تبلور که 3-4دقیقه وقت میخاست!شاید سال بعد هم همین طور باشه!


*خب میدونی چی میگم ؟ میگم من که نمیتونم 100 بزنم ک قاعدتن ! 

پ بنظرت منطقی نیستش مسئله هارو نخونم ؟؟؟ خب اینم همه وختمو میگیره سر جلسه پ حلش نمیکنم اونجا خب الان چرا بخونم ؟؟*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سوالات سخت و دشوار سوالاتین که توی وقت استاندارد نمیشه به اوا ج داد ودرواقع زمان بیشتری حتی برای سرعتی ترین افراد لازم داره!
> توی آزمون ها معمولا یه سری سوال تعریفی وساده وجودداره که میشه باهاش جبران وقت اضافه کرد ولی امروز از این دست سوالات کمتر وسوالات دشوار بیشتر بود!


*
نمیدونم والا ! ینی مسئله هارو عم بخونم ؟ 

اینقده ا شیمی بدم میاد حد نداره اه*

----------


## Ensany

کاش توی انتخاب رشته دبیرستانتون کمی دقت میکردید! اکثرا دوستان بخاطر پرستیژ تجربی ریاضی انسانی رو نمیپسندن! اما به قول معلم تاریخمون ادم باید جایی باشه که بهترین باشه!

من اگه تجربی خونده بودم معدلم 10 هم نمیشد! اما تو انسانی موفقم!

با این حال شما میتونین خودتونو تقویت کنید! اگه باقی درس ها هم مثل شیمیست برای شما! پیشنهاد تغیر رشته رو میدم! برین رشته ای که توش موفقین!  :Y (697):

----------


## girl7

> کاش توی انتخاب رشته دبیرستانتون کمی دقت میکردید! اکثرا دوستان بخاطر پرستیژ تجربی ریاضی انسانی رو نمیپسندن! اما به قول معلم تاریخمون ادم باید جایی باشه که بهترین باشه!
> 
> من اگه تجربی خونده بودم معدلم 10 هم نمیشد! اما تو انسانی موفقم!
> 
> با این حال شما میتونین خودتونو تقویت کنید! اگه باقی درس ها هم مثل شیمیست برای شما! پیشنهاد تغیر رشته رو میدم! برین رشته ای که توش موفقین!


*ببخشیدا شیمی ک همش مسئله نیس من اگه بتونم غیر مسئله یی هاروعم بزنم 50 رو شاخشه ! 

شیمی 2 ک کلن اگه ی مسئله داشته باشه ک اونم تو کنکور نمیاد شیمی 2 و 8 تا سواله 2 فصله اخره 3 رو بزنم ک دیگه کلن 70 میشه ! 

من حفسیام اصن خوب نیستش تو انسانی موفق نیبودم تجربیم ک ا شیمی و زیست خوشم نمیاد و همچنین رشته هایه تجربی اعم ا پزشکی . پرستاری و لوژی هایه مختلف !*

----------


## Ensany

> *ببخشیدا شیمی ک همش مسئله نیس من اگه بتونم غیر مسئله یی هاروعم بزنم 50 رو شاخشه ! 
> 
> شیمی 2 ک کلن اگه ی مسئله داشته باشه ک اونم تو کنکور نمیاد شیمی 2 و 8 تا سواله 2 فصله اخره 3 رو بزنم ک دیگه کلن 70 میشه ! 
> 
> من حفسیام اصن خوب نیستش تو انسانی موفق نیبودم تجربیم ک ا شیمی و زیست خوشم نمیاد و همچنین رشته هایه تجربی اعم ا پزشکی . پرستاری و لوژی هایه مختلف !*


از چی خوشتون میاد حالا؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## girl7

> از چی خوشتون میاد حالا؟


*عاشقه ریاضی و فیزیکم ! 

البته میتونم بگم بودم !!*:yahoo (4):

----------


## Ensany

> *عاشقه ریاضی و فیزیکم ! 
> 
> البته میتونم بگم بودم !!*:yahoo (4):


خوب تو دانشگاه هر رشته ای برین یا حلیات داره یا حفظیات! از این دو حالت خارج نیست که! چه رشته ای مد نظرتونه؟

----------


## girl7

> خوب تو دانشگاه هر رشته ای برین یا حلیات داره یا حفظیات! از این دو حالت خارج نیست که! چه رشته ای مد نظرتونه؟


*معماری 

حلیاتم خوبه دوستم دارم ا شیمی بدم میاد حوصله حل کردنه استوکیومتری  وندارم*

----------


## Ensany

> *معماری 
> 
> حلیاتم خوبه دوستم دارم ا شیمی بدم میاد حوصله حل کردنه استوکیومتری  وندارم*


منم دل خوشی از ریاضی ندارم! متاسفانه تو رشته ای که من میخوام برم ضریبش سیه! اما من قدرتمو میریزم سر بقیه درسا که عوضش در بیاد! چطوری؟ من معدلم ترم اول شد 17.5

دو سه تا درس 12 13 گرفتم! اما همه بقیش 20 شد :Yahoo (76):  تو کنکور هم ریاضی نمیزنم! به جاش روان شناسی رو 100 میزنم! من میگم اگه واقعا باهاش حال نمیکنید متمرکز شین رو یه درس دیگه اونو صد بزنین که بربن بالا! مثلا دینی و زبان رو میشه صد زد! صد بزنی میری اون بالا بالاها!

----------


## girl7

> منم دل خوشی از ریاضی ندارم! متاسفانه تو رشته ای که من میخوام برم ضریبش سیه! اما من قدرتمو میریزم سر بقیه درسا که عوضش در بیاد! چطوری؟ من معدلم ترم اول شد 17.5
> 
> دو سه تا درس 12 13 گرفتم! اما همه بقیش 20 شد تو کنکور هم ریاضی نمیزنم! به جاش روان شناسی رو 100 میزنم! من میگم اگه واقعا باهاش حال نمیکنید متمرکز شین رو یه درس دیگه اونو صد بزنین که بربن بالا! مثلا دینی و زبان رو میشه صد زد! صد بزنی میری اون بالا بالاها!


*زبان و نمیتونم نمیدونمم چرا البته هنو نزدم امشب یا فردا باید بزنم ولی فک نکنم بتونم ا نصف بیشتر درس بزنم ! بجاش عربی و میتونم ..*

----------


## Ensany

> *زبان و نمیتونم نمیدونمم چرا البته هنو نزدم امشب یا فردا باید بزنم ولی فک نکنم بتونم ا نصف بیشتر درس بزنم ! بجاش عربی و میتونم ..*


اگه کنکوری 94 هستید وقت واسه تقویت زیاده! ولی به نظر من 100 زدن دور از دسترس نیست! فقط کتاب رو باید حداقل 10 بار خوند! با یه دو بار خوندن نمیشه! تو این راهم از تست های استاندارد استفاده کنید تا نا امید نشین!

----------


## girl7

> اگه کنکوری 94 هستید وقت واسه تقویت زیاده! ولی به نظر من 100 زدن دور از دسترس نیست! فقط کتاب رو باید حداقل 10 بار خوند! با یه دو بار خوندن نمیشه! تو این راهم از تست های استاندارد استفاده کنید تا نا امید نشین!


*
10 بار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ببخشیدا این واسه من غیرممکنم غیرممکن تره ! 

همینی ک 2 بار میخونم واسم سخته حسه خوبی ندارم ! اونوخت میگی 10 بار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تازه دور دومم فقط مروره چیزایه مهمشه !*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اگه کنکوری 94 هستید وقت واسه تقویت زیاده! ولی به نظر من 100 زدن دور از دسترس نیست! فقط کتاب رو باید حداقل 10 بار خوند! با یه دو بار خوندن نمیشه! تو این راهم از تست های استاندارد استفاده کنید تا نا امید نشین!


*
10 بار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ببخشیدا این واسه من غیرممکنم غیرممکن تره ! 

همینی ک 2 بار میخونم واسم سخته حسه خوبی ندارم ! اونوخت میگی 10 بار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تازه دور دومم فقط مروره چیزایه مهمشه !*

----------


## Ensany

> *
> 10 بار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ببخشیدا این واسه من غیرممکنم غیرممکن تره ! 
> 
> همینی ک 2 بار میخونم واسم سخته حسه خوبی ندارم ! اونوخت میگی 10 بار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تازه دور دومم فقط مروره چیزایه مهمشه !*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...


پس پیشنهاد میکنم پیش یه مشاور برید تا انگیزه درس خوندن درونتون ایجاد بشه! باور کنین الان رقابت خیلی سنگینه! اگه ادم نجمبه له میشه زیر پای بقیه! الان به جز کنکور تو دانشگاه هم رقابت خیلی سنگینه! همه معدل 18 19 هارو استخدام میکنن! در ضمن سواد ادم هم باید بالا باشه!

لذا کمی تجدید نظر کنید راجع به درس :Yahoo (76):

----------


## girl7

> پس پیشنهاد میکنم پیش یه مشاور برید تا انگیزه درس خوندن درونتون ایجاد بشه! باور کنین الان رقابت خیلی سنگینه! اگه ادم نجمبه له میشه زیر پای بقیه! الان به جز کنکور تو دانشگاه هم رقابت خیلی سنگینه! همه معدل 18 19 هارو استخدام میکنن! در ضمن سواد ادم هم باید بالا باشه!
> 
> لذا کمی تجدید نظر کنید راجع به درس


*پیش مشاور میرم الانم روزی 6 ساعتو میخونم ولی ی کتابو 10 بار نه !*

----------


## Ensany

> *پیش مشاور میرم الانم روزی 6 ساعتو میخونم ولی ی کتابو 10 بار نه !*


من گفتم اگه دوست دارین 100 بزنین! شاید کیفیت مطالعه شما بالا باشه با دو بار خوندن صد زدین!

----------


## girl7

> من گفتم اگه دوست دارین 100 بزنین! شاید کیفیت مطالعه شما بالا باشه با دو بار خوندن صد زدین!


*
صد نه ولی درس به درس ک میزنم میتونم 60-70 بزنم البته فلنه عمومیارو!*

----------


## Ensany

> *
> صد نه ولی درس به درس ک میزنم میتونم 60-70 بزنم البته فلنه عمومیارو!*


پیش نهاد میکنم در یک ازمون جامع شرکت کنید! و خودتون رو بسنجین! ولی در کل اول علاقه دوم تلاش شما موفقیت شمارو تضمین میکنه! لذا به شما توصیه میکنم اگه از یه درسی خوشتون نمیاد کاری کنین که درسای دیگه جای اونو پر کنن :Yahoo (76):  موفخ باشید

----------


## girl7

> پیش نهاد میکنم در یک ازمون جامع شرکت کنید! و خودتون رو بسنجین! ولی در کل اول علاقه دوم تلاش شما موفقیت شمارو تضمین میکنه! لذا به شما توصیه میکنم اگه از یه درسی خوشتون نمیاد کاری کنین که درسای دیگه جای اونو پر کنن موفخ باشید


*
تو اخبارگویه خوبی میشیا ! 

نه من ی درسو نمیزارم کنار ی بحث ا ی درسو میزارم کنار ! اینطوری ضر میکنم میتونم اسوناشو بزنم ک اون ی مبحثه سختو نمیزنم*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> پیش نهاد میکنم در یک ازمون جامع شرکت کنید! و خودتون رو بسنجین! ولی در کل اول علاقه دوم تلاش شما موفقیت شمارو تضمین میکنه! لذا به شما توصیه میکنم اگه از یه درسی خوشتون نمیاد کاری کنین که درسای دیگه جای اونو پر کنن موفخ باشید


*
تو اخبارگویه خوبی میشیا ! 

نه من ی درسو نمیزارم کنار ی بحث ا ی درسو میزارم کنار ! اینطوری ضر میکنم میتونم اسوناشو بزنم ک اون ی مبحثه سختو نمیزنم*

----------


## ali761

> *خب میدونی چی میگم ؟ میگم من که نمیتونم 100 بزنم ک قاعدتن ! 
> 
> پ بنظرت منطقی نیستش مسئله هارو نخونم ؟؟؟ خب اینم همه وختمو میگیره سر جلسه پ حلش نمیکنم اونجا خب الان چرا بخونم ؟؟*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *خب میدونی چی میگم ؟ میگم من که نمیتونم 100 بزنم ک قاعدتن ! 
> ...


نمیتونین صد بزنین!چون همیشه امکان یه اشتباه است!ولی این دلیل نمیشه نخونید!مجبورید بخونید!حتی اگه خوشتون نیاد!در حدی بخونید که هدفتونه!مثلا اگه هدفتون رتبه برتر شدن هست باید همه جاش رو بخونید و 90بزنید اما اگه هدفتون چیز دیگه ای هست مثلا در حد 70 درصد میخونید!اگه ترستون از محاسبات پس ریاضی و فیزیک چی؟!!اونا وقت گیر تر از شیمی هستند!با تمرین میشه سرعت عمکل رو برد بالا!

----------


## girl7

> نمیتونین صد بزنین!چون همیشه امکان یه اشتباه است!ولی این دلیل نمیشه نخونید!مجبورید بخونید!حتی اگه خوشتون نیاد!در حدی بخونید که هدفتونه!مثلا اگه هدفتون رتبه برتر شدن هست باید همه جاش رو بخونید و 90بزنید اما اگه هدفتون چیز دیگه ای هست مثلا در حد 70 درصد میخونید!اگه ترستون از محاسبات پس ریاضی و فیزیک چی؟!!اونا وقت گیر تر از شیمی هستند!با تمرین میشه سرعت عمکل رو برد بالا!


*ریاضی و یکم موافقم ولی فیزیک قلقه تست زنی داره ک سیم ثانیه ای میشه زد ! 

نه من برتر نمیخام فقط زیره 9000 بیارم واسم کافیه .*

----------


## ali761

> *ریاضی و یکم موافقم ولی فیزیک قلقه تست زنی داره ک سیم ثانیه ای میشه زد ! 
> 
> نه من برتر نمیخام فقط زیره 9000 بیارم واسم کافیه .*


مثلا واسه پیدا کردن دمای تعادل اینهمه محاسبات رو انجام نمیدید؟!!
هر کسی هم با یه درسی راحته!مثلا من خودم باشیمی خیلی راحتم!اگه سطح سوالا این طور باقی بمونه فک کنم بتونم حداقل 85-90بزنم!ولی اون ور از زیست خیلی میترسم!خیلی ها!مخصوصا که تو این زمینه یه کم خنگم!یا مثلا با فیزیک یه کم مشکل دارم!ولی این دلیل نمیشه زیاد جدیشون نگیرم!حتی خود این درسها رو هم واسه 80-100میخونم!

----------


## M o h a m m a d

دوستان لطفا بحثاتون مرتبط با تایپیک باشه این تایپیک4صفحست ولی بجز صفحه ی اول باقی صفحات پست نامربوط با تایپیک گذاشتید! :Yahoo (1): 
موضوع های مشمابه با این بحثتون هم هست

جستجو کنید :Yahoo (1): 
تشکر :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ensany

> *ریاضی و یکم موافقم ولی فیزیک قلقه تست زنی داره ک سیم ثانیه ای میشه زد ! 
> 
> نه من برتر نمیخام فقط زیره 9000 بیارم واسم کافیه .*


من ظهر هم گفتم :Yahoo (76):  کاملش رو الان میگم! شما 1=تکنیک های مطالعه رو بلد باشین!

2=برنامه ریز خوبی باشین و روش صحیح مرور رو بلد باشین

3=منابع خوب در دستتون باشه!

4=پشتکار و تلاش داشته باشین!(به طوری که حتی اگه چند روز مونده به کنکور درصداتون پایین بود بازم واسه درصد بالا تلاش کنین!(مثال ماراتون)

میتونین نتیجه عالی کسب کنین! در این راه هم از یکی که کار کشتس کمک بگیرین! این شد تضمین

----------


## girl7

> مثلا واسه پیدا کردن دمای تعادل اینهمه محاسبات رو انجام نمیدید؟!!
> هر کسی هم با یه درسی راحته!مثلا من خودم باشیمی خیلی راحتم!اگه سطح سوالا این طور باقی بمونه فک کنم بتونم حداقل 85-90بزنم!ولی اون ور از زیست خیلی میترسم!خیلی ها!مخصوصا که تو این زمینه یه کم خنگم!یا مثلا با فیزیک یه کم مشکل دارم!ولی این دلیل نمیشه زیاد جدیشون نگیرم!حتی خود این درسها رو هم واسه 80-100میخونم!


*خب شما کاره خوبی میکنی و البته میخای زیره 1000 بیاری مگه نه ؟

خب من اینطور نمیخام ! همین ک زیره 9000 بیارم کلامو میندازم هوا .. شاگرده زرنگی بودم تا پارسال ولی نمیخام خیلی خودمو اذیت کنم .. البته اینکه کنکوره ریاضی خب درصد قبولیش با تجربی فرق میکنه
*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من ظهر هم گفتم کاملش رو الان میگم! شما 1=تکنیک های مطالعه رو بلد باشین!
> 
> 2=برنامه ریز خوبی باشین و روش صحیح مرور رو بلد باشین
> 
> 3=منابع خوب در دستتون باشه!
> 
> 4=پشتکار و تلاش داشته باشین!(به طوری که حتی اگه چند روز مونده به کنکور درصداتون پایین بود بازم واسه درصد بالا تلاش کنین!(مثال ماراتون)
> 
> میتونین نتیجه عالی کسب کنین! در این راه هم از یکی که کار کشتس کمک بگیرین! این شد تضمین


*
مچکر ا راهنماییت*

----------

